# Cảnh báo sức khỏe khi thực hiện chế độ ăn không gluten



## thuypham (7/9/18)

Các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng khuyến cáo, việc thay thế những loại thực phẩm hàng ngày bằng đồ không chứa gluten có thể làm tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh béo phì.

*Chế độ ăn không gluten và những nguy hại khôn lường cho sức khỏe*
Gluten thường có nhiều trong bột mì, lúa mạch, lúa mạch đen … Tồn tại ở dạng nhầy, gluten có khả năng tạo độ kết dính, như đối với bột, vì thế thường được sử dụng như một chất làm đặc trong bánh kẹo, quy trình chế biến các loại thịt, hải sản, thực phẩm chức năng và thuốc …

Thực phẩm không chứa gluten (gluten-free) ra đời vì lý do sức khoẻ, bởi gluten là nguyên nhân chính dẫn đến bệnh coeliac (đường ruột không hấp thụ được gluten, chưa chữa được và có thể gây tử vong, phương pháp phòng bệnh duy nhất là tránh ăn thực phẩm chứa gluten). Ngoài ra, thực phẩm gluten-free cũng khá phổ biến đối với những người không mắc bệnh.




_Chế độ ăn không gluten tiềm tàng nhiều nguy cơ sức khỏe (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Tuy nhiên, xu hướng ăn kiêng không gluten (gluten free) có thể mang lại những nguy hại khôn lường cho sức khỏe. Theo một nghiên cứu mới, các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng đã khuyến cáo, rằng việc thay thế những loại thực phẩm hàng ngày bằng đồ không chứa gluten có thể làm tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh béo phì.

Theo các nhà nghiên cứu, những sản phẩm gluten-free trên thị trường có thành phần dinh dưỡng rất khác so với các loại lương thực truyền thống. TS. Joaquim Calvo Lerma tới từ Viện Nghiên cứu sức khỏe La Fe (Tây Ban Nha) cùng các đồng nghiệp đã tiến hành so sánh 655 loại thực phẩm truyền thống với 654 sản phẩm gluten-free thay thế nằm trong nhóm 14 loại thực phẩm thông dụng (bao gồm bánh mỳ, mỳ pasta, ngũ cốc ăn sáng và đồ ăn sẵn), do nhiều thương hiệu sản xuất.

Kết quả công bố tại Kỷ yếu cuộc họp thường niên của Hội đồng tiêu hóa nhi khoa, gan mật và dinh dưỡng châu Âu cho thấy, những thực phẩm gluten-free thường chứa nhiều năng lượng hơn các sản phẩm truyền thống. Chẳng hạn, lượng chất béo trong các ổ bánh mỳ gluten-free thường cao gấp đôi, còn protein thì gấp 3 so với loại bánh mì thông thường. Ngoài ra, bánh quy hay pasta cũng là những loại thực phẩm giàu chất béo và ít protein hơn so với đồ có chứa gluten.

Do đó, TS. Lerma đã đưa ra khuyến cáo về nguy cơ béo phì gia tăng khi tiêu thụ quá nhiều thực phẩm gluten-free, đặc biệt là trẻ em (hay ăn bánh quy hay ngũ cốc vào buổi sáng). Bên cạnh đó, ông khuyên người dùng nên so sánh sản phẩm gluten-free của nhiều thương hiệu khác nhau, để chọn ra loại có hàm lượng chất béo ít nhất.

*Chế độ ăn không gluten có thể làm tăng nguy cơ đái tháo đường*
Các nhà nghiên cứu từ Đại học Harvard (Mỹ) đã tiến hành khảo sát chế độ ăn uống của gần 200.000 người trong khoảng thời gian 30 năm. Hầu hết những người tham gia nghiên cứu chỉ ăn ít hơn 12gr gluten/ngày. Đây không phải là một lượng lớn, khi 1 lát bánh mì cũng chỉ chứa khoảng 4,8gr gluten.

Trong thời gian này, các nhà nghiên cứu đã xác định được khoảng 16.000 trường hợp phát triển bệnh đái tháo đường, đa phần thuộc vào nhóm những những người ăn rất ít hoặc không ăn gluten.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

